# Milk filling for candy



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

So I recently bought a honeycomb at the store and some milk chocolate. I want to try to make a candy bar with it by taking the honeycomb as the bottom layer and have a milk flavored substance in the middle and cover it in tempered chocolate....the only problem is that I don't know how to make the milk substance.....i've been trying to think of ways to make it the consistency of a thick caramel without caramelizing anything but I can settle with that substance to be a ganache like consistency....can anyone help me?


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

would tapioca maltodextrin work and if so where can I buy it?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's where you can get tapioca maltodextrin and other funky food science things......http://www.willpowder.net/

You might want to check out the other thickeners on there too. I'm not sure how they will affect your "milk filling" texturally.....hopefully you won't have problems with it being too "gel"ish.

What about a white chocolate ganache?
Nougat?


----------

